# Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji Line By Line Katha



## Taranjeet singh (Feb 26, 2012)

Following is the link of Katha by Giani Thakur singh ji. It is divided in small files of 20 to 25 minutes. Total Katha runs for about 600 hours. I have listened to it some time back. You may also like to take the benefit. One may down load the files as well as I had done. If the link does not work one may try to copy paste and check as i do not have the site link .

Best of luck. Many questions or rather all questions get answered if one is patient. One does not require any explanations of Gurbani. Katha is in Punjabi and is nicely recorded. A very good job indeed.


http://www.gurmatveechar.com/audio....(Patiala_wale)/Katha_Sri_Guru_Granth_Sahib_Ji


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes I have a DVD of this katha sent by my very good friend from Germany....about 2 or 3 years or so back. His free sewa...I have gone through it many times already.


----------

